# An Ode To FAs Everywhere...



## Gaining Goddess (Mar 10, 2007)

I posted this on these boards a few years ago but since the old boards are gone and there are new members here daily, I thought I wolud post it again...

Way back when I first opened my site and was astounded by the magnatude of so many gracious fat admirers that graced my inbox with so much appreciation, I wrote a little diddy to reciprocate my gratitude....I think its about time to post it again to remind all the gentlemen out there how much we appreciate them.......it went a little something like this.............

For those of you who adore us 
And admire our every pound 
You grace us with your tender touches 
To our tummies round 

Your hearts so full of compassion 
To acknowledge the beauty within 
And best of all you worship us 
As our figures are not thin 

You marvel at our suppleness 
And how we jiggle and bounce 
Offering life's delicacies 
As we devour every ounce 

You bless us with your adornment, 
Decency, charm and wit 
You always show excitement 
When our clothes no longer fit 
You continually hold us in high regard 
And treat us with much respect 
In awe of your appreciation 
You give more than we expect 

Your passion is astounding 
Your souls so full of pride 
Your real men with dignity 
With absolutely nothing to hide 


With Much Love, 
Nicki


----------



## Russ2d (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you Gaining Goddess, very well done


----------



## waldo (Mar 10, 2007)

I remember when you posted this the first time. Thanks for posting it again.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 11, 2007)

Really nice. You're known for your beauty, but your intense views, ability to express, and intelligence are another perk about you.


----------



## furious styles (Mar 11, 2007)

i feel honored :>


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 11, 2007)

Very well written and a good poem as well.
*snap*


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 13, 2007)

Great post! Thank you!


----------



## Tim_FA (Mar 19, 2007)

Baby,It's one of many favorites that you wrote.


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2007)

Gaining Goddess said:


> I posted this on these boards a few years ago but since the old boards are gone and there are new members here daily, I thought I wolud post it again...
> 
> Way back when I first opened my site and was astounded by the magnatude of so many gracious fat admirers that graced my inbox with so much appreciation, I wrote a little diddy to reciprocate my gratitude....I think its about time to post it again to remind all the gentlemen out there how much we appreciate them.......it went a little something like this.............
> 
> ...



Thank you so much for the affirmation, Nikki!!!
HUGGZZ,
Edgar


----------



## pickleman357 (Mar 20, 2007)

*whipes a tear from his eye*
You're very welcome!


----------



## coyote wild (Mar 21, 2007)

Want to _really_ thank us? Put up audio or video of you reading it to us!

Heheh, seriously, thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Mar 23, 2007)

Gaining Goddess said:


> I posted this on these boards a few years ago but since the old boards are gone and there are new members here daily, I thought I wolud post it again...
> 
> Way back when I first opened my site and was astounded by the magnatude of so many gracious fat admirers that graced my inbox with so much appreciation, I wrote a little diddy to reciprocate my gratitude....I think its about time to post it again to remind all the gentlemen out there how much we appreciate them.......it went a little something like this.............
> 
> ...




Awww...thank you, honey!

That just made my day.

Big hugs to you, Nikki!


Dennis


----------



## krystalltuerme (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks so much! A little affirmation is always nice now and again. I love being an FA and I wouldn't trade it for the world!


----------



## Tassel (Mar 23, 2007)

Thank you for the Ode Gaining Goddess.


----------



## Fox (Apr 3, 2011)

Ahh. Another one of many things on this site that just makes my day. Thank you so much, Goddess. Stay beautiful.


----------



## Agent 007 (Apr 24, 2011)

Excellent work. Thanks for posting it again.


----------

